# Post pics of your angelfish here!



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

This is Latte 
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/a1.jpg

Mocha
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/a2.jpg

Snowy
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/a11.jpg

Sterling
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/Mobile Uploads/IMG_8280.jpg

Shine
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/Mobile Uploads/IMG_3918.jpg

Uno
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2115.jpg

Stripes
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/Mobile Uploads/IMG_1922.jpg

Glisten
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0139.jpg

Starburst
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq284/dallasblake/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2108.jpg


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

some of my blue breeders

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7ux...DvjVQa1PpcFMKDrShyeasL3C9Ues1lp_TvMsVINZ4ehM=


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha picking a few favorites like this for me would be like getting Carol started posting different types. I'll just leave them in my threads but had to say Sterling and Stripes are WOWZA!!!


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice pics! Anyone else have any good lookin angels?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some of ones i used to have 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5p4YbpWllg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsfZ7HABUmU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2CtuGy3mYc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS1AVIhRfiI


----------



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

*My angelfish*

Most of my angelfish: Wifi blue smokey pearlscale male, and wifi blue zebra pearlscale female http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/61aa8c88.jpg http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/61aa8c88.jpg second photo http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/ad07c32f.jpg third photo
Blue silver pair http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/69334fef.jpg http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/562bc2ee.jpg second photo
Orange marble pearlscale http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/b7e26469.jpg http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/fe3ce1e8.jpg second photo
Older photos of strange black hybrid with marbling and blue gene http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/202f510c.jpg 
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j337/Emily_Weed/b95f906c.jpg second photo
There.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## basskitkays (Feb 19, 2012)

Bought a group off of aquabid.com a couple weeks ago...
here are a few pics of most of them a day or two after i got them...
Already growing and plumper.. i love piggy angelfish

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3234194465448.138975.1584275922&type=3


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

My baby pearlscale with the Philippine blue gene.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

My P Blues 









I think I have 3 pairs, 6-7 months old and already 1 of the pairs laid eggs.


----------



## PhillCA (Jan 26, 2012)

*So Wild!!!*

My 6 months old young Wild Altums.:angel:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

PhillCA said:


> My 6 months old young Wild Altums.:angel:


They are beautys!!


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

PhillCA said:


> My 6 months old young Wild Altums.:angel:


dang, I want some of those buggers!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Some old pics - wild fish from the Rio Orinoco.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

pair just spawned for first time 6-7 months old P blues:


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> pair just spawned for first time 6-7 months old P blues:


Nice! Out of 4 blues i had the 2 girls were killed by parasites before I could help them so Im left with two guys that hate eachother lol. I was really hopeing for a breeding pair


----------



## PhillCA (Jan 26, 2012)

*Beautiful fins!*



Ibn said:


> Some old pics - wild fish from the Rio Orinoco.


Wow, the fins on these altum are beautiful. Did you get them from rick?


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ibn said:


> Some old pics - wild fish from the Rio Orinoco.


Those are beautiful!! Just breath taking


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man yeah I love altums!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Nope. Those pics are a few years old (January 2005).


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got these two in as a Special order yesterday, i know they don't compare to most of your' but i love them just the same!

They are cobalt Blue angels and still young at only about 1" body's, the one i didn't get a picture of has a darker stripe coming down through his fins. My loves!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Eric those are some of the best Altums I've seen so far bro. Nice shots as well.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Eric those are some of the best Altums I've seen so far bro. Nice shots as well.


+1 and nice angels bree!


----------



## AnniePN (Oct 8, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Nice! Out of 4 blues i had the 2 girls were killed by parasites before I could help them so Im left with two guys that hate eachother lol. I was really hopeing for a breeding pair



I have 9 philippine blue juveniles in my 55 gallon, that I'm waiting to see what pairs off. I will have to sell off some of them as they pair, maybe you would want a female of mine? I live in Oregon.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

AnniePN said:


> I have 9 philippine blue juveniles in my 55 gallon, that I'm waiting to see what pairs off. I will have to sell off some of them as they pair, maybe you would want a female of mine? I live in Oregon.


I appreciate the offer! But really I cant anymore considering i now have discus in that tank


----------



## AnniePN (Oct 8, 2011)

These are a couple of mine. A blue smokey and a pinoy smokey.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's mine for you angel lovers 

75% Rio ***** hybrids


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Here's mine for you angel lovers
> 
> 75% Rio ***** hybrids



Cant see those pics for some reason....


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

here are my platinum blue x german angelfish blue f3s they're just dime size and my camera sucks.
































ill try to take some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

speedie, I have been thinking about a few angles for the 125 I just got, then I talk myself out of it - then you post pics like that...


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol yeah now my computer is loading them, dang nice angels speedie. Im always impressed with your critters.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Woohooo I can FINALLY post to this thread. After years of wanting angels and a beautiful ride to Augusta, GA to meet a breeder, I have blue angels (and a pearlscale?)! Just got them yesterday, here are the best pics I could take. Not close to comparison to some other pictures, but I love them the same.


----------



## Redmar (Feb 20, 2007)

A few of mine


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice angels guys!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a couple more of mine.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow Speedie...just wow. How big are they?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Argh speedie your fish are too goodlooking lol that or your pics are.....


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Those would make great breeders... *hint*



speedie408 said:


> Here's a couple more of mine.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MochaLatte said:


> Wow Speedie...just wow. How big are they?


They're ranging from 5.5" to 6" tall atm. I think they haven't fully maxed out they're growth yet.



kribkeeper888 said:


> Argh speedie your fish are too goodlooking lol that or your pics are.....


They look much prettier in person because I can never catch them fully colored up... I'd just rather prefer wild types over them but they are the next best thing . 



LB79 said:


> Those would make great breeders... *hint*


haha make me an offer.  Don't they need to pair off first?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Nick. Those angels are really growing in well.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

If they're 6 inches tall, you should see pairing signs within the next month or so. Just look for them bickering a lot, and then find out who the aggressors are. Chances are that it's a pair ready for breeding. An offer? $20 apiece, if I had room. Annoying thing about this hobby is space. Never enough of that.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Eric - How does one obtain "VIP" status? haha Just curious bro. I like that color much better than purple lol.

LB79 - I'll hold onto them for a little bit and see what comes of them.  Thanks for the offer and the info. Speaking of space, you should see my room, or lack thereof. lol


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ha, you sound like me! I need my own building for my tanks.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need a city block for my ideas...


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

IBN... those are stunning.. where did you purchase?


```

```



Ibn said:


> Some old pics - wild fish from the Rio Orinoco.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's my obligatory wife's scalare angelfish. She's been wanting one for quite awhile now and it helps keep her interested in my hobby and agree to more and larger tanks. I like this fish too. I picked him/her from 100s of run of the mill offerings in the area LFS because it reminded me a little of those 75% Rio ***** hybrids of Nick/Speedie's he posted up a while back.

Sorry for the crap picture. I'll put up some better shots later.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

hahaha. Yeah you gotta love those fish that keep the wives-mothers happy LOL


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Discus certainly do it for mine.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Same here..... funny about that...


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I mean, they're just round fish with weird squiggly patterns all over them. Geez.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Because discus are an optimal shape to be fitted with tiny hang gliders and mini guns in the event she needs to train a small armada.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh. I never thought about that. That's really scary sounding. If discus have miniguns, do I want to know what mbuna, pike cichlids, and five-spot jewel cichlids have?


----------



## JeoSo (Mar 13, 2012)

This a picture of my Gold Pearlscale, quite large and fat! I have only had this fish about three months as it came with my used tank. Quite fond of it, really amusing watching it catch flies that fall in the open tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha cute, I always love pearlscales


----------



## JeoSo (Mar 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell what sex it is? I know the photo isn't great....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Wild Brazilian Angels

















They are much larger now, but I haven't taken any pics yet.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

LB79 said:


> Oh. I never thought about that. That's really scary sounding. If discus have miniguns, do I want to know what mbuna, pike cichlids, and five-spot jewel cichlids have?


Pike cichlids get harpoon launchers, for sure.  Heehee. 

I am totally loving the angelfish pictures here. It makes me miss mine...


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's one of my koi juvies, maybe 8 months old:










I have 4 but this is the only fairly close, in-focus photo I could get! Still trying to figure out fish photography.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice fish Craig! How old are they?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Nice fish Craig! How old are they?


Coming up on a year I think? They have almost doubled in size and are feisty buggers.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## JeoSo (Mar 13, 2012)

They are all so beautiful! I had no idea that they came in such varied colors, shapes and sizes. Lol, our LFS just has one kind I think! When I first got mine I thought it was a monster it is so big, had no idea they grew to that size.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol yeah I had one grow almost 2 inches in a month once. he WAS a monster.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Never got any feedback on mine though lol What do you guys think?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> Wild Brazilian Angels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wild?? Really? They're hard to find and make the best parents. And they're a LOT smarter than any of the tank-bred fish. No angel beats wilds.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

some strong photoshop on some of the pics in here. makes it look unreal lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

nikonD70s said:


> some strong photoshop on some of the pics in here. makes it look unreal lol


No offense but, what's unreal about them? And who's pictures are you referring to?

I'm not seeing excessive photoshopping here.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Had this guy for several years. Only angel ive ever kept.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

I love that black angel. Beautiful!


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Here are my pb angels

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6886783251/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6886783479/in/photostream/


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

LB79 said:


> Wild?? Really? They're hard to find and make the best parents. And they're a LOT smarter than any of the tank-bred fish. No angel beats wilds.


I completely agree. 

They have awesome personality, and I think the colors are unbeatable on wild scalare or altums. This is probably the 'photoshoping' the member above is referring to. Not photoshop... Wild beauty at its best.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

MlDukes said:


> Had this guy for several years. Only angel ive ever kept.


Black veil broadfin. Good fish. _Great_ fish.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

jjp2 said:


> Here are my pb angels
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6886783251/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6886783479/in/photostream/


Nice! are those pearlscale?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

And that black is just..... WOW.... I did a double take when I saw the pic lol what a cool lookin fish


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Lost the flash transmitter a while ago, just received a new one yesterday.

flash enable shoots.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow I love the pictures bettatail. what kind of camera-lens-flash are you useing?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

one more


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Wow I love the pictures bettatail. what kind of camera-lens-flash are you useing?


Canon Kiss X4(T2i), flash is 550EX, place on top of fish tank with transmitter/receiver. Lenses were 18-55mm kit lens and 180mm Macro.
Not a good idea to use the Macro lens since the fish is too big, a telephoto lens is all good to take individual fish shoots.
control the light well, a normal lens can get the job done. (L lenses are good because their main advantage to the normal lenses is that they can take more light in).

Really hard to focus in the dark, next time will keep the tank light on but with flash as main light source.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Nice! are those pearlscale?


Yes they are. I keep looking for more from the LFS I got them at but the local breeder hasn't brought anymore in.


----------

